# Bend over Wyoming residents!



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

This isn't going to come with any lube nor courtesy of a reach around either.
https://legiscan.com/WY/text/HB0037/id/2225732
It's only time before rest of the states catch on in the name of revenue they are actually tracking you with other data.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Weldman said:


> This isn't going to come with any lube nor courtesy of a reach around either.
> https://legiscan.com/WY/text/HB0037/id/2225732
> It's only time before rest of the states catch on in the name of revenue they are actually tracking you with other data.


The average mileage for a standard vehicle is figured at about 15k miles per year.

So if you own a car that a little over $320.00 a year.

For trucks and SUV's that about $430/yr.

It's going to be a fun time until the great reset arrives.

So I hope that people are growing their own food. That and medicine may soon be a luxury. Biden has plans for all the freebies he's giving away and someone has to pay for it. Biden will remove tax cuts from the Trump era. This is an automatic increase without any effort.

Biden is also purposing a modified death tax. One point is that if you inherit your parents home and sell it, you will be taxed on the difference of what they paid for it all those years ago and what you sell it for.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/robert...that-no-one-is-talking-about/?sh=e66856b376f5

Biden's carbon tax is still not a known quantity. God only knows how much that will be.

This article will just make you feel warm and fuzzy all over.

https://thehill.com/opinion/white-h...x-increases-will-take-your-money-and-your-job


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Every single thing Trump did which was great is being undone by the new regime. He already is letting China back in control of our utilities, he has send troops back into battle, he is killing jobs by the thousands. If I have a single Biden supporter complain to me I am going to lose it. They said what they were going to do, why didn't they listen. Course millions did and they just stole the election anyway. They are selling off our farm land also. China owns a ton of it. My grandchildrens futures are doomed. Mine also but I won't be around as long.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

New taxes... yup..

But one huge tax break for the rich is being overlooked. He will release the SALT tax limit. That will give millions upon millions back to the rich on both coasts that reside in high tax states like NY and CA (and IL). This repeal will more than make up for any paltry increase in taxes on the ‘rich”. It will effect the middle class more. 

Welcome back to the swamp....


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

A friend of mine will be inheriting her families farm soon, her mother is 97 and not doing well, so they bring back the death tax and instead of being worth money for her future it will be the end of her future financially because she won't have the ready money to pay the taxes since her wealth has alway been in the property they have farmed for decades, then China will come and offer to buy up her land and even more Iowa farm land will be owned by a foreign country which is our enemy. I wonder, if I sell my house to my son for a dollar it won't be like he inherited it when we die right, so he wouldn't have to pay taxes on it?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Megamom134 said:


> A friend of mine will be inheriting her families farm soon, her mother is 97 and not doing well, so they bring back the death tax and instead of being worth money for her future it will be the end of her future financially because she won't have the ready money to pay the taxes since her wealth has alway been in the property they have farmed for decades, then China will come and offer to buy up her land and even more Iowa farm land will be owned by a foreign country which is our enemy. I wonder, if I sell my house to my son for a dollar it won't be like he inherited it when we die right, so he wouldn't have to pay taxes on it?


You need to be careful with that. You sell your house to your son. He causes an accident and gets dinged for a million $ in a lawsuit. Kiss your house goodbye as it is sold off to satisy the judgement.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Megamom134 said:


> A friend of mine will be inheriting her families farm soon, her mother is 97 and not doing well, so they bring back the death tax and instead of being worth money for her future it will be the end of her future financially because she won't have the ready money to pay the taxes since her wealth has alway been in the property they have farmed for decades, then China will come and offer to buy up her land and even more Iowa farm land will be owned by a foreign country which is our enemy. I wonder, if I sell my house to my son for a dollar it won't be like he inherited it when we die right, so he wouldn't have to pay taxes on it?


Not exactly. The Internal Revenue Service takes the position that you're making a $199,999 gift if you sell for $1 and the home's fair market value is $200,000, even if you sell to your child. You can pay the gift tax on that amount in the year you make the gift, or you can apply that $184,999 to your lifetime exemption. This exemption is $11.58 million as of 2020. So maybe. The key to avoiding death taxes is to give your money away BEFORE you die. Afterwards, they take a big wet bite.

You can give that much away one way or another-during your lifetime or from your estate after your death-without incurring either a gift or an estate tax.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

See if a Lady Byrd Quit Claim Deed is legal in your area.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Weldman said:


> This isn't going to come with any lube nor courtesy of a reach around either.
> https://legiscan.com/WY/text/HB0037/id/2225732
> It's only time before rest of the states catch on in the name of revenue they are actually tracking you with other data.


So here is a thought.. elected Wyoming representatives are doing this or voting on it. How about a major tax protest in Cheyenne? Yeah, hard to do with the distances but even a huge call/writing protest would help instead of just bending over.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I could get on board with a road use tax based on milage provided that the state did away with vehilcle registration fees and gasoline taxes. But we all know THAT won’t happen. The new milage tax will be IN ADDITION to all the other crap we already pay.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I could get on board with a road use tax based on milage provided that the state did away with vehilcle registration fees and gasoline taxes. But we all know THAT won't happen. The new milage tax will be IN ADDITION to all the other crap we already pay.


Or better yet.. how about government live within their means and even scale back.

Yea.. I know.. silly boy.... one can dream though.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

He in PA we get an automatic gas tax increase every year. This auto tax was enacted because (of course) our roads and bridges are falling apart. The pols promised all the $ would go towards the roads and bridges. Then they promptly turn around and increase subsidies to mass transit in Philly, Pittsburgh, and the few airports in the state. And the roads and bridges continue to crumble............ and of course the state continues to need more money to fix the roads and bridges. :vs_shocked:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Weldman said:


> This isn't going to come with any lube nor courtesy of a reach around either.
> https://legiscan.com/WY/text/HB0037/id/2225732
> It's only time before rest of the states catch on in the name of revenue they are actually tracking you with other data.


My Wyoming contacts tell me its a Red Herring. It will not pass but a 9 cent Gas Tax will pass in its place.

Hopefully our Members from the Great State of Wyoming will weigh in on this.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> New taxes... yup..
> 
> But one huge tax break for the rich is being overlooked. He will release the SALT tax limit. That will give millions upon millions back to the rich on both coasts that reside in high tax states like NY and CA (and IL). This repeal will more than make up for any paltry increase in taxes on the 'rich". It will effect the middle class more.
> 
> Welcome back to the swamp....


We never left the swamp. It's always been there.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> We never left the swamp. It's always been there.


True. Someone said that trump fought the swamp and lost. Probably.

Now with Obama's 3rd term it's getting deeper and deeper. And more dangerous.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> My Wyoming contacts tell me its a Red Herring. It will not pass but a 9 cent Gas Tax will pass in its place.
> 
> Hopefully our Members from the Great State of Wyoming will weigh in on this.


Guess who makes the most "profit" off a gallon of gas?

Gubbernment.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Guess who makes the most "profit" off a gallon of gas?
> 
> Gubbernment.....


Yes Sir!

Below is a link to Fuel Excise Tax by state;

https://taxfoundation.org/state-gas-tax-rates-2020/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wyoming still has one of the lowest tax burdens by state in the US

https://taxfoundation.org/publications/state-local-tax-burden-rankings/


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Wyoming still has one of the lowest tax burdens by state in the US
> 
> https://taxfoundation.org/publications/state-local-tax-burden-rankings/


Thanks for the info. Its good to know Texas is ranked just above WY.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coming Nation wide. Big push for it is to force people out of their cars and on the peoples bus. Freedom of travel must be restricted after freedom of speech, and the right to keep and bear arms. Step by step process of enslavement.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Wyoming still has one of the lowest tax burdens by state in the US
> 
> https://taxfoundation.org/publications/state-local-tax-burden-rankings/


Wow - Wisconsin surprised me at #4! NY, CT, NJ ... makes sense but WTF is going on in dairyland???


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Thanks for the info. Its good to know Texas is ranked just above WY.


Depending on how you look at it, but BELOW is a better description as the rankings are 1=Most Tax Burden and 50=Least Tax Burden


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> Wow - Wisconsin surprised me at #4! NY, CT, NJ ... makes sense but WTF is going on in dairyland???


Democraps...and U of W/Madness


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

https://taxfoundation.org/state-and-local-individual-income-taxes-per-capita-2020/

Unfortunately, tax information collection is usually a few years behind current year. But for reference sake, this website has great info.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Those tax numbers are very telling. Good information.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> Coming Nation wide. Big push for it is to force people out of their cars and on the peoples bus. Freedom of travel must be restricted after freedom of speech, and the right to keep and bear arms. Step by step process of enslavement.


I think they have doing that all ready-

Control
Oppression 
V
Incite
Divide

Sorry I can't remember the V word that fit the meme.

So far in 2021, 1A, 2A, 5A, 14A, all under attack.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Wow - Wisconsin surprised me at #4! NY, CT, NJ ... makes sense but WTF is going on in dairyland???


 State is run by Liberals and the UW system. Union need their pay back


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> He in PA we get an automatic gas tax increase every year. This auto tax was enacted because (of course) our roads and bridges are falling apart. The pols promised all the $ would go towards the roads and bridges. Then they promptly turn around and increase subsidies to mass transit in Philly, Pittsburgh, and the few airports in the state. And the roads and bridges continue to crumble............ and of course the state continues to need more money to fix the roads and bridges. :vs_shocked:


Ain't that the truth.

Then, when they finally do get to "fixing" the roads, it takes 5 years just to finish it. PennDOT = Pitiful Engineering Never Never Done on Time.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

All of you are missing the picture on this whole picture of gas tax and thinking you are paying more or less based upon a gallon of fuel tax to your Guberment. Figuratively speaking for example, doubt your 13.72 cents a gallon of fuel taxes in Alaska going to the Guberment is less you pay to purse holder than your 20 cents a gallon in fuel taxes when fuel is $5 a gallon in Alaska and $2.50 a gallon in Texas.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Weldman said:


> All of you are missing the picture on this whole picture of gas tax and thinking you are paying more or less based upon a gallon of fuel tax to your Guberment. Figuratively speaking for example, doubt your 13.72 cents a gallon of fuel taxes in Alaska going to the Guberment is less you pay to purse holder than your 20 cents a gallon in fuel taxes when fuel is $5 a gallon in Alaska and $2.50 a gallon in Texas.


?
Further explanation needed. Thanks


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Weldman said:


> All of you are missing the picture on this whole picture of gas tax and thinking you are paying more or less based upon a gallon of fuel tax to your Guberment. Figuratively speaking for example, doubt your 13.72 cents a gallon of fuel taxes in Alaska going to the Guberment is less you pay to purse holder than your 20 cents a gallon in fuel taxes when fuel is $5 a gallon in Alaska and $2.50 a gallon in Texas.


I believe that you don't gave any refineries in Alaska, correct? So you have significant extra transportation costs to get the gasoline back up there and jnto your gas stations. From what I understand, almost everything is more expensive in Alaska due to transportation costs. Correct?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oops! Web search says you have 3 refineries in AK. Perhaps you don’t have the pipelines for cheap distribution?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I believe that you don't gave any refineries in Alaska, correct? So you have significant extra transportation costs to get the gasoline back up there and jnto your gas stations. From what I understand, almost everything is more expensive in Alaska due to transportation costs. Correct?





Chiefster23 said:


> Oops! Web search says you have 3 refineries in AK. Perhaps you don't have the pipelines for cheap distribution?


There is refinery as far north as North Pole. I used to off load 10,000 gallon tankers, when I was stationed at Fort Greeley , which is dependent on truck deliveries of fuel. The power station used it to make electricity. The Alaska pipeline runs right by Ft. Greeley but that is crude.

PS: North Pole is near Fairbanks.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Slippy said:


> ?
> Further explanation needed. Thanks


Simple...
I had too much to drink that night :vs_laugh:


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Megamom134 said:


> Every single thing Trump did which was great is being undone by the new regime. He already is letting China back in control of our utilities, he has send troops back into battle, he is killing jobs by the thousands. If I have a single Biden supporter complain to me I am going to lose it. They said what they were going to do, why didn't they listen. Course millions did and they just stole the election anyway. They are selling off our farm land also. China owns a ton of it. My grandchildrens futures are doomed. Mine also but I won't be around as long.


Try buying some land in China. You can't even if you wanted to.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@65mustang

Any chance this mileage thing passes?


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

65mustang said:


> Try buying some land in China. You can't even if you wanted to.


Oh damn you are in Wyoming, guess it's a wait and see game where you are. I have bought 50 acres so far of "unwanted land" for general public, only those who either are crazy or lacking mentality would buy and people thought I was nuts on a forum. Looks like if we are headed towards China ways of life this 3rd property I am trying negotiate will be worth the 20 acres it is.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Semi trucks will just do what is required to stay in business they will pass the cost on to the shipper, the shipper will pass the cost on to the receiver, the receiver will pass the cost onto the end user JOHN Q PUBLIC

so your milk, bread, tampons, ammo, fuel....................... will cost more


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I think what Wyoming is trying to do is get ahead of the EV curve. As more cars become electrified the state and federal government will collect less in fuel taxes.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Elvis said:


> I think what Wyoming is trying to do is get ahead of the EV curve. As more cars become electrified the state and federal government will collect less in fuel taxes.


Problem with that is you are now missing out on the ones passing through the state using gas on collecting taxes from them. Unless they just go ahead and collect this per mile tax and keep the gas tax. One way this could work is if those living in the state keep their receipts on the money they spent on fuel and they deduct those taxes from the per mile tax they have to pay, then the state wins two ways like most states. How does one ask, easy not everyone keeps their receipts or don't think about it and lose them. Same as the states that outsiders visit from their tax free state who have to keep their receipts to get any money spent in a taxing state back.
Washington state has perfected this by not giving you your taxes back on certain bought items and if the jurisdiction you are in is over the state average tax you are only going to get the state tax base back, they keep the rest. Also for purchases made for under $25 you can't get none of that back as that adds up per each person.
https://dor.wa.gov/taxes-rates/retail-sales-tax/sales-nonresidents
https://dor.wa.gov/file-pay-taxes/apply-tax-refund/state-sales-tax-refund-qualified-nonresidents


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Slippy said:


> @65mustang
> 
> Any chance this mileage thing passes?


I don't know, but if you register a new expensive Truck/SUV/Car in Wyoming your plates could cost you $1,000.00 the first year. I have a 2007 Tundra and I pay $250.00 a year for plates on a 14 year old truck. No State income tax here, but they nail your a$$ on everything else.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

65mustang said:


> I don't know, but if you register a new expensive Truck/SUV/Car in Wyoming your plates could cost you $1,000.00 the first year. I have a 2007 Tundra and I pay $250.00 a year for plates on a 14 year old truck. No State income tax here, but they nail your a$$ on everything else.


Wow I pay less than that for a semi that is registered for 50k lbs in a state north of you, in fact I pay for two semis registration and a custom license plate for less than that a year. Guess it's their way of going after big oil companies and it's workers and those who are rich near Yellowstone to make up for lack of people. Y'all should just succeed the state to Montana, we can call it Southern Montana lol.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow! That's 1,000 bucks just for plates!

I think I still have contacts inside. What color and script do you need? They only cost what Wisconsin pays, but there's a slight *ahem* gratuity...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd gladly trade $1K for plates the first year in WY vs the state income tax that I pay and I live in a pretty low tax state.

But South Dakota has lower vehicle and no state income tax either. Decisions Decisions...


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Slippy said:


> I'd gladly trade $1K for plates the first year in WY vs the state income tax that I pay and I live in a pretty low tax state.
> 
> But South Dakota has lower vehicle and no state income tax either. Decisions Decisions...


But SD doesn't offer the big game hunting that Wyoming offers. That's why I came here almost 40 years ago, to hunt.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

We should start a movement " Bend over USA" Of course the LGBT community would very much approve.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Slippy said:


> I'd gladly trade $1K for plates the first year in WY vs the state income tax that I pay and I live in a pretty low tax state.
> 
> But South Dakota has lower vehicle and no state income tax either. Decisions Decisions...


Actually compared Montana with SD plates and well you are getting screwed if you have an older rig, especially on a semi as I see since that's what I compared it to.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

65mustang said:


> But SD doesn't offer the big game hunting that Wyoming offers. That's why I came here almost 40 years ago, to hunt.


Any buffalo on that list, I need about 3 of them for meat and make a couple of coats.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Hemi45 said:


> Wow - Wisconsin surprised me at #4! NY, CT, NJ ... makes sense but WTF is going on in dairyland???


The cheeseheads who have jobs must pay for those who don't have jobs and don't want to work.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The concept of fairness, honesty and equal under the law, is dead in America. And the lawyers and politicians have become predators upon the people at large. We have become their serfs or something .


----------

